# Substrate Additives - ADA products



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

The ADA site states "To be applied at the bottom of the substrate at setup or to the aquarium water when necessary."

I would put it right on top of the power sand. Either way within time it will get taken up into the substrate once the tank is filled.

EDIT: If you look at this video at the beginning it shows that they placed power sand first then additives on top. Will also give you a general feel on how much to put. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJdMXgW0E2I&feature=player_embedded

Hope this helps


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the video! I didnt even think to look on youtube and I am subscribed to them!

Another question... Power sand looks like regular old gravel. Could I just use some gravel to subsitute for power sand?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Thanks for the video! I didnt even think to look on youtube and I am subscribed to them!
> 
> Another question... Power sand looks like regular old gravel. Could I just use some gravel to subsitute for power sand?


That video is actually right off the ADA web site. 

IMO power sand is not needed and you could just use all AS for your substrate. You can still use bacter 100. I would put a .5-1" layer of AS then bacter 100 then on top put the rest of the AS.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Doubt you cold over do it on bacteria, if there are too many the excess will simply starve.
But then again, what the heck is bacter 100 anyway?


----------

